# I cant eat much foods anymore without feeling Nauseous



## Ricci (Apr 6, 2008)

First it was Bacon/Sausages then Milk/Cream,then Pasta now its Breads

and I just realized Beef makes me nauseous, breast from Chicken seems OK I wonder whats going on? I'm def going to see my doc about this if anyone has any ideas what might be going on with my tummy let me know


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2008)

i know red meat takes time to be digested by our body, that's why i avoid it. maybe your intestines are a bit sensitive ? definitely consult a doc, intestines problems suck.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 6, 2008)

It's definately worth going to a doctor.

One diet that is relatively easy on the tummy is the BRAT diet.

Bananas, rice, apples - I prefer apple sauce - and tea or toast or both.

Hope you are feeling better soon hun.


----------



## ulien (Apr 6, 2008)

Go to the doctor...

I had something similiar. I had to give up eating milk products and meat....


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2008)

i second Carolyn. i eat bananas, carrots, homemade applesauce, rice (don't rinse it).


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 8, 2008)

As people get older, sometimes your body can't handle the foods that you used to eat. I can't eat dairy anymore, and a really good friend of mine is vegetarian because she gets really sick when she eats chicken or beef. I would definatley go see the doctor but most likely your going to have to give up certain foods.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 8, 2008)

Most of the things I eat make me feel sick too. Its been like that for about a year now, i think I should get to a doc too. I seem to be ok with things like bread and crackers. Even beef sometimes (witch i think is weird). Meat that has too much going on, like sauces and stuff, is ok. Forget about sasuages and like hotdogs, salad foods unless i eat alot of bred with it make me feel sick too!!! Witch is really lame! I'm trying to loose 15lbs by august and im stuck eating like bagels all the time LOL


----------



## aparna_ind (Apr 13, 2008)

How about trying these home-remedies:

Beauty and Personal Grooming: Distaste for food-Home Remedies


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 13, 2008)

This happened to my friend- turned out she was allergic to YEAST! what a thing to be allergic to.


----------



## speedy (Apr 14, 2008)

There could be an underlying medical condition that's causing this, so you really need to get it checked out.


----------



## ivette (Apr 14, 2008)

if dairy products are making you sick, you could be lactose intolerant. your body may have a difficult time digesting/breaking down the sugars in anything made of milk. you can try lactaid. it might help.

i would first see a doctor though


----------



## sharonray (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope that you don't have the same problem I did.  I couldn't eat anything without being sick to my stomach and one night I made a hamburger and my heart started beating too fast.  I had to call 911.  I was unconscious by the time I got to the ER.  I was on life support for Four days.  

The problem was that I had a blood clot.  For women, the signs of a heart attack is being sick to your stomach. It is the blood clot that makes you sick.  I have to take blood thinners now. I guess also there was a build-up of plaque in my arteries.   The clot hurt my perfectly good heart and now I have some paralysis on my heart.

If you do decide to go to the doctor and they x-ray your heart and say it is fine...Ask them to check for a blood clot.  It is very important that they do that.  I had been to Urgent Care and they checked my heart and told me it was perfect!..So why didn't they check for a blood clot?  

Maybe, you have an ulcer? 

Hope you feel better.


----------

